# Rat breeders in or near Falkirk



## Timewarpbunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for personal recommendations for a friend of mine. She's looking for her first 2 pet rats :2thumb: (finally converted her)! Unfortunately, I'm in Devon and she's in Falkirk but willing to travel, so I could really do with a personal recommendation if anyone can help.

TIA

TWB x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Falkirk is in Scotland, is it? I'm naff at geography!

Try the Scottish Rat Club perhaps?

Scottish Rat Club


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if these are any use, Scotland is lacking in breeders apparently...

Mayhem Rattery

Northern Lights Rats - Fancy rats in the Scottish Highlands

start [RalstonRats]

Flash Intro

I think Toyah (member here) is also breeding again, but she may correct me on that! Here's her site...

Hawthorn Rats & Mice


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> start [RalstonRats]


EEEk at them saying this...


> Typically they live for 24-36 months, being ready to go to a new home from about 4 weeks (we don't usually let ours go till at least 5 weeks).


Poor buggers.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I think Toyah (member here) is also breeding again, but she may correct me on that! Here's her site...
> 
> Hawthorn Rats & Mice


I was going to suggest Toyah too - she's at Uddingston, which is slightly south east of Glasgow and only 5 minutes off the M74, so about half an hours drive from Falkirk.

I got my 2 boys from her and they've got a lovely temperament, very gentle!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Minerva said:


> EEEk at them saying this...
> Poor buggers.


In that case I'd avoid them. I didnt read the websites, just got them off the SRC breeders list. Didnt think they'd approve a breeder like that, but I guess it's up to the individual home to assess the breeders, not the clubs.

But yikes. Yep, avoid. Mine dont go out any younger than 6 weeks, and even that's unlikely - it's more like 7-9 weeks.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Madasfish on here has baby rats for sale at the minute


----------

